# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Love Letters

## NInA

Ever wrote one?

If no...then...

Dt members are gonna write love letters to their fav members on DT.

me gonna post soon :blush:

----------


## manni9

uh lalla nice topic nina jee  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

thx..where iz ma love letter  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol mujhe Love letters likhna anhi aate  :Frown: 
Kabhi nahi likhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

try one...i want MINE :@...if fink im ur fav member of DT  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

Kaat ke Unglli Kalam BAna ke Likhon Dil pay Naam tere Love Letter a Love Letter...

My Fav. Song  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

noooooo manni

its not a love letter

start with hi...and end with bye....a LOVE LETTER!

----------


## manni9

hi,
Kaat ke Unglli Kalam BAna ke Likhon Dil pay Naam tere Love Letter a Love Letter... 

With Regards,
Ur Senseare,
Manni
lol lol

----------


## NInA

bohat unromantic :S...mera pora aik page ka ho ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol it waz a joke seekh ker likhon ga na  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

mujhe nahin pata...give it a try...for me :S

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine nahi likhna  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## djkavi

huh ... love letters... i have wrote many of them :@)

----------


## savvy_as_98

Love receiving and writing them especially real ones ( i.e. not e-mail)

----------


## Aleena

:Smile:

----------

salam,

Likhey Jo Khat TUje Jo teri Yaad Mein.....

Wo sub tumhari ammi ne pakar liye ......

Ayeda se tumhaan nahi likhoon ga.....

Abb koi aur doondni pare gi...... :lol:

By:

«¤*° Åbdull@h °*¤»

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaaaa...wat a scary avatar u haveee

----------


## NInA

a common jaldi say love letter likhoo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main? i cant write a love letter  :Frown:  :P

----------


## NInA

:'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Frown:

----------


## xeon

yeh konsai zamanai kee batain hain :frown; pehlai zamanai main log kerte the chicken ke blood sai likh diya or lerkee impress ab tu technology ka zamana hai koi fone shone video conferencing kee baat ho jae  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

shweety likho na do char booooal

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kis lie??

----------


## sharadsethi

First write normal letters expressing yourself, its better than luv letters

----------


## Qambar

Love letters likhnay ka zamana nahin hai dosto.
advance life hai khud ja ker love ka izhaar karo tou ladki impress hoti hai. Btw nina ji aap nay kis ko love letter likhna hai jo aap idher se copy karain gi lolzzz

----------


## NInA

PLEASE LOCK THIS THREAD!

EVERYBODY IS OFF TOPIC! AT LEAST I DON'T WANT THIS TOPIC TO CONTINUE THE PASE!

THX, NINA

----------


## Qambar

lo ji love letter  :Big Grin: 

    my dear,
           Sweet words are easy to say, Sweet things are easy 2 buy, but sweet people are difficult to find. Life ends when U stop dreaming, hope ends when U stop believing, love ends when U stop caring, friendship ends when U stop sharing. So share this with whom ever U consider a friend. To love without condition.................................to talk without intention.............. to give without reason ................. and to care without expectation..........is the heart of a true friend........

    from
    Perfectionist  
              :lol;

----------


## Sporadic

Mr qambar I dont think yeh love letter hai,
These are qoutations, aur qoutations main love letter likhna aap ki nahin, jis ki qoutations hoti hain uski feelings ko express karta hai.

So plz write a love letter that is romantic, not advisic. 

Mera bhi jaldi aaye ga lol
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Faisal ji yeh meri apni feelings hain na keh qoutations.  :Big Grin: 
chalain aap bata dain love letter kaisa hona chaihiye

----------


## Sporadic

Chalo main aap ko love letter likhna sikhata hoon

Start aisay laina chahiye

Sweet Heart Salam.

Ghantay din, din mahinay aur mahinay saal main kub badlay patta hi nahi chala, aisa lagta hai k kal hi ki baat hai jub hum aur tum pehli baar milay thay, mujhay achi tarah yaad hai, tum nay orange color ka shalwar suite pehna huwa tha, jis per contrast embroidry ki hoyee thi. Tum is rang main aisay khil rahi thi jaisay subah sawairay motia khilta hai, aur poori fiza ko muatar karta hai.

Tum ko dekh ker main pehli hi dafah main deewana hogaya aur mera meray dil per qaboo na raha, tum bhi mujhay dekh rahi thi, humari aankhain chaar hoween, aankhon hi aankhon main hum nay izhar-e-muhabbat kar liya, is izhar nay meri himmat bandhai aur main seedha tumhari taraf chala aaya aur tum say izhar-e-muhabbat kar bettha, tum bhi meray is izhar per hairaan na hoyee, bulkay aisa lag raha tha k you had been expected it. aur tum muskurai aur sharmai, main nay tumhay apna mobile number dia jo tum nay bejhijhak lay liya, aur chal di.

Aik hafta bohat bechaini say guzra, lekin is baat ka yaqeen tha k tum phone zaroor karogi, aur phir aik din tumhara phone aaya, tumnay bhi izhar-e-muhabbat kia, Us k baad humari taqreeban roz phone per baat hoti thi, phir main nay apnay parents ko manaya aur tumharay ghar purposal bhaija, jo tumharay parents nay accept kia, aur humari engagement hogayee.

Ab mujhay yaqeen nahi aaraha k friday ko tum dulhan ban kar mairay ghar main aarahi ho, aur humari sachi muhabbat ko uski manzil mil rahi hai. Allah karay sub pyar karnay walon k naseeb aisay hon jaisay humaray hain.

Shadi k baad humaray pyar main koi kami nahi aayegi bulkay aur romantic hojayegi.

Baaqi batain shadi ki raat hongi, Take Care.
Allah Hafiz


Freindz is love letter ka meri zindagi say koi taaluq nahi hai, this is just imaginations, aik man gharat kahani hai, is ko serious mat laina.

Bus freindz zid kar rahay thay tou main nay aik post kardi. 

Jis tarah dramas k start main likha hota hai.

" This love letter is totally ficticious and planned, resembelance to any person is just coincident".

 :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

ya ya sub yeh hi kehte hain  :Big Grin:  such such battado kon hea  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...jhoot nahi chale gha sporadic :P

----------


## manni9

lagtta hea Faisal jee Sharma gae  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling; lagta to aise hi hai... :P

haye sharmao haye ghabrao :P :guitar;

----------


## cmfaisal

i love u 
my love letter ends  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Faisal bahi nay love letter nahin kisi film main dulha kay khayalat sunaye hain lolzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

----------


## manni9

> i love u 
> my love letter ends


cool
but me essa likhta hoon
i love ur friend,jo kaal party main aaithi
 :Big Grin:

----------


## chanmakhnaa

:wink: :wink:

----------


## Sporadic

> lolz...jhoot nahi chale gha sporadic :P


LOl

God promise yeh aik man gharat kahani thi,
Aap khud hi socho, love story aisi seedhi hoti hai, love stories main tou tensions bohat hoti hain.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> lagtta hea Faisal jee Sharma gae


lol mashriqi larka hoon sharam tou aaye gi hi na.

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by cmfaisal @ Tue Nov 08, 2005 4:26 pm
> 
> i love u 
> my love letter ends  
> 
> 
> cool
> but me essa likhta hoon
> i love ur friend,jo kaal party main aaithi


kher apki to bat hi choro na sab ko bigarne apka hi hath hai..lol

aur fasal bahi kiyun sharma rahe ho ap sach sach bata do na inko kis ko likha tha :mrgreen:

----------


## Qambar

Han ji faisal bhai ab bata bhi do jaldi se sub ko bari bechaini se intezar hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz

mughe to pata hai :whistle; 

mein ap logon k liye request kar rahi thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sporadic

> lolzzzz
> 
> mughe to pata hai :whistle; 
> 
> mein ap logon k liye request kar rahi thi


LOL JIS KA TUMHAY PATTA HAI US K SAATH AISA KOI DRAMA NAHI HUA,
THIS WAS TOTALLY FICTICIOUS. MAIN AIK SEEDHA SAADHA SA EASTERN LADKA HOON, MERI KABHI BHI ITNI HIMMAT NAHI HO SAKTI K MAIN KISSI LADKI KO PURPOSE KAROON, WOH BHI ITNAY BOLD ANDAZ MAIN.

Aisay hi baat ko na kuraido, ho sakta hai woh DT ki member ho lol, kiun meri bassi bassai zindagi main zahar ghol rahay ho aap sub, main to love letter likh ker hi phans gaya.  :Frown:  

I think i had to talk to moderator to delete this thread. :x

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Tue Nov 08, 2005 12:30 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cmfaisal @ Tue Nov 08, 2005 4:26 pm
> 
> ...


Are RAM RAM RAM,mujhe esse hi badnam ker rahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

apko badnam karne ki need hai???..lol

----------


## Qambar

> lolzzzz
> 
> mughe to pata hai :whistle; 
> 
> mein ap logon k liye request kar rahi thi


Bahut shukriya,mehrbani. hamaray liye aap taklif na uthain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

hmm well kehte ho aplog to nahi uthati jaisi apki marzi

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by syeda @ Thu Nov 10, 2005 3:07 pm
> 
> lolzzzz
> 
> mughe to pata hai :whistle; 
> 
> mein ap logon k liye request kar rahi thi 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm sorry faisal bhai meine to aise hi ke diya tha  :Frown:

----------


## Qambar

:Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Nov 10, 2005 10:30 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by syeda @ Thu Nov 10, 2005 3:07 pm
> 
> ...


oh no u dont be sorry. lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Guys, guys, guys  :Big Grin: ....Please don't go off topic!  :Smile: 

Post some more letters!  :Wink: 

I'll post from ma side....soon!

----------


## manni9

> ok


arre tum Mashrakhi larke ko kyun tung keer rahi ho :P

----------


## NInA

My First Love Letter Goes toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................

Fairy appo  :Smile:  :hug1: 

Asalam-o-alikum dearest friend of all, Fairy appo
kaisi ho app, gf?  :Smile:  hummmm....abhi miss b karing u ko  :Embarrassment: ops: 
Been sho good to me that i sometimes miss ya a lot  :Smile:  :blush: n that's why i loved aik option DT per - PM (private messages) :wink: hehe!

Sweety Appo, thanks for everything so far :hug1: 

ermmm.....Love letter hai..so wanna add more?  :Embarrassment: ops: :P 

me ko appke spicy pm's bohat pasand hain  :Embarrassment: ops: ...yet i wanna say, always keep in touch through pms  :Smile:  

Love,

NInA :givefl;

----------


## Qambar

next plz.....................  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> My First Love Letter Goes toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................
> 
> Fairy appo   :hug1: 
> 
> Asalam-o-alikum dearest friend of all, Fairy appo
> kaisi ho app, gf?  hummmm....abhi miss b karing u ko ops: 
> Been sho good to me that i sometimes miss ya a lot   :blush: n that's why i loved aik option DT per - PM (private messages) :wink: hehe!
> 
> Sweety Appo, thanks for everything so far :hug1: 
> ...


Nina Love letter to bohat acha hai, aur jo aap ki GF hai, unk liye tou aisa acha hi love letter hona chahiye, but one thing i would like to add, you have to make it more romantic na,  :Wink:  i hope u understand

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by syeda @ Thu Nov 10, 2005 4:26 pm
> 
> ok 
> 
> 
> arre tum Mashrakhi larke ko kyun tung keer rahi ho :P



mein akahn tang kar rahi hon?? :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 5:22 am
> 
> My First Love Letter Goes toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................
> 
> Fairy appo   :hug1: 
> 
> Asalam-o-alikum dearest friend of all, Fairy appo
> kaisi ho app, gf?  hummmm....abhi miss b karing u ko ops: 
> Been sho good to me that i sometimes miss ya a lot   :blush: n that's why i loved aik option DT per - PM (private messages) :wink: hehe!
> ...


hummmmm sahi kaha bro :wink: ...yeh tau phela tha for ma GF, abhi ahem...aur likhne hain  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Big Grin:  

Thxo!

----------


## Fairy

LOLZ!  :Big Grin: 

Aww.....Nina shweety that was sooooooo nice of u :hug;

Walaikum Asalam sweety n mein bilqul theek  :Smile:  aap kesi ho? aur sweety agar aap khud achey hein tou sub aap k saath achey hi raheingey na  :Smile:  Khamkha mein koi kisi k saath acha nahin hotta aaj kal per yeh mein burrey k liye nahin keh sakti  :Big Grin:  Kuch log khamkha mein bhi pangey lettey hein :mrgreen: 

Aur mere pms spicy hottey hein :duno; I think yeh tumne ROMANTIC letter bananey k liye add kiya hai nahin? :wink: 

n Sure sweety i would try to keep in touch wid ya via pmz :hug1: Coz i also love to receive them :givefl;

All the best in everything u do. Keep rocking :up; 

Lots of love,
Aapoo  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

salam again Fairy appooooooooo! :mrgreen: 

One more ROMANTICE letter goes to u! :wink:  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Ahem Ahem

Asalam O Alikum n Hola Senorita :wink: 

How's ya?....me cool by the grace of all mighty Allah, n i hope u are also doing the same! Amen  :Smile:  :hug1: 

Well, ahem, as it's a "romantice love letter" from me to u! then i'll censer the spice of some pm's n chat over here, which we use to have occasionally :whistle; :wink: 

However, moving on with ma first love letter to u  :Embarrassment: ops: i, maself, shyin  :Embarrassment: ops: lol!

Darlin, abb kya kahoon. Kabhi app masoom ho tau kabhi patakha  :Embarrassment: ops: 
Kabhi app bold ho tau kabhi a touch or maturity of golden boldness  :Embarrassment: ops: 
Kabhi silence soul tau kabhi smiling smile  :Smile:  

Keep that way siso, you rock! and togather we stand :wink: 

Loads of "romantic" touch of LOVE,

NInA :wink: - Miss love  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Fairy

:rolling;

Nina u r too much!  :Big Grin:  

Filhaal tou merii hansii rukk nahin rahi...baad mein iska jawab likhdoongi per wese likhoongi kya  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## NInA

LOL :rolling;

----------


## Fairy

Wese Nina tumhari observation kaafi achii hai sweety  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Thankooo Appo  :Smile:  I'm glad u liking ma coming love letters  :Big Grin:  :$

----------


## Sporadic

> salam again Fairy appooooooooo! :mrgreen: 
> 
> One more ROMANTICE letter goes to u! :wink:  ops: 
> 
> Ahem Ahem
> 
> Asalam O Alikum n Hola Senorita :wink: 
> 
> How's ya?....me cool by the grace of all mighty Allah, n i hope u are also doing the same! Amen   :hug1: 
> ...



:rolling;

Nina u r too much lol

but sweeety add some more romance here, to make it more attractive, and charming.

and Fairy ab aap ko nina k romance ka jawab romance main hi daina hoga ok
wish u both best of luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

@ Sporadic

Muhahhaah....that u call a rough draft na  :Wink:  real ones jab likhay tab maza aie ga  :Wink:  muhaha!

filhaal tau wait for u'r turn!  :Wink:  hehehe!

----------


## Fairy

> Thankooo Appo  I'm glad u liking ma coming love letters  :$


Haan Nina meiko tou buhat ache lagey yeh :blush: 

Thanku na :hug;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 5:28 pm
> 
> Thankooo Appo  I'm glad u liking ma coming love letters  :$
> 
> 
> Haan Nina meiko tou buhat ache lagey yeh :blush: 
> 
> Thanku na :hug;


 :hug1: :hug1: 

Great! :blush:

----------


## Endurer

OH GOD :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

baaz ajao yaar tum log :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

> @ Sporadic
> 
> Muhahhaah....that u call a rough draft na  real ones jab likhay tab maza aie ga  muhaha!
> 
> filhaal tau wait for u'r turn!  hehehe!


meri turn ka wait, lolz

Itni jaldi nahi lemmme think first, 

* ok i will soon add some bold and dhamakay dar stuff.* 

Caution: Bachay aur chhottay Dil kay hazraat or khawateen say guzarsh hai k woh iss ko parhnay ki takleeef na utthaiye ga, agar koi nuqsaan hogaya tou DT ki administration aur moderators group resposible nahi hoga, main tou khaas tour per iss ka responsible nahin honga.

----------


## Fairy

^o)

----------


## Aleena

:Big Grin:  you guys are just tooooo much!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz coooool love letters Nina  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hahaha!

Thanks Aleena, Endurer, Miss Sweeeeeet  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

U welcome Niiiiiiiiiiina :hug1: :P

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

:hug; goes to u both  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1: :givefl; :blush:

----------


## NISHA

love what is it???????????
love start with hi end with buy.

----------


## NInA

love ends? u sure?

----------


## NISHA

[quote="NISHA @ Sat 12 Nov, 2005"]love what is it??????????? :hug1: 
love start with Happieness end with sad.[/quot
 :Big Grin:   :Frown:

----------


## me_30123

WHO WRITE LETTERS THESE DAYS :ang9: 
MOBILE SMS DO EVERY THING

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz :lol:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz :lol:

----------


## manni9

well love wave kuch nahi hoota  :Frown:  Sirf loogh aap say time paas kerte hain,chahe Letters hoon ya SMS ke through  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

well love wave kuch nahi hoota  :Frown:  Sirf loogh aap say time paas kerte hain,chahe Letters hoon ya SMS ke through  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

dil de diya hai jaan tumhien dein gey, dagha nahien kerien gey sanam :dj;

----------


## Endurer

dil de diya hai jaan tumhien dein gey, dagha nahien kerien gey sanam :dj;

----------


## Fairy

Yeh letter kis k liye likha apne Endurer ? ^o)

----------


## Fairy

Yeh letter kis k liye likha apne Endurer ? ^o)

----------


## NInA

I was also thinking the same, appo  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

I was also thinking the same, appo  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Chalo ab aakey reply kareingey tou patta chal jayega  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Chalo ab aakey reply kareingey tou patta chal jayega  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

InshAllah :=)

----------


## NInA

InshAllah :=)

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

Nina khamosh ho gayee ho lolz, waiting for ur chat patta letters, jaldi karo zyada intezaar nahi hota.

----------


## Sporadic

Nina khamosh ho gayee ho lolz, waiting for ur chat patta letters, jaldi karo zyada intezaar nahi hota.

----------


## Kainaat

> well love wave kuch nahi hoota  Sirf loogh aap say time paas kerte hain,chahe Letters hoon ya SMS ke through


Awwww poor u  :Big Grin:  

Na larke flirt karte phone aur sms kar ke na unke saath yeh hota :mrgreen:

----------


## Kainaat

> well love wave kuch nahi hoota  Sirf loogh aap say time paas kerte hain,chahe Letters hoon ya SMS ke through


Awwww poor u  :Big Grin:  

Na larke flirt karte phone aur sms kar ke na unke saath yeh hota :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

> Nina khamosh ho gayee ho lolz, waiting for ur chat patta letters, jaldi karo zyada intezaar nahi hota.


LoLZ....kya sirf mein hi reh gaye hoon pitnay kay liye  :Embarrassment: ops: :rnop: lol....

----------


## NInA

> Nina khamosh ho gayee ho lolz, waiting for ur chat patta letters, jaldi karo zyada intezaar nahi hota.


LoLZ....kya sirf mein hi reh gaye hoon pitnay kay liye  :Embarrassment: ops: :rnop: lol....

----------


## NInA

My 2nd love letter goes to my 2nd GF. Guess WHO?..... :wink:

Kabhi woh narkhrili hai tau kabhi gussay ki taiz
Kabhi woh pyari hai tau kabhi aag say bhi taiz...

Kabhi ulti sehdi baatain ker kay hansa deti hai
tau kabhi unhi baataon peh dant bhi perwa deti hai

Manna kay hai woh humse bari
per phir bhi lagti hai aik choti si pariiii  :Smile:  

Jantay hue bhi kerti hai tang...
baaz nahin ati woh kissi bhi pal...

abb tau ho gaye rastay alag
manzalein juda

lakin rehti hai phir bhi humaray dil mein (Allah kee pannahhh)  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Guess whoooo?

Miss love also known as Nina KHan.....................................!

----------


## NInA

My 2nd love letter goes to my 2nd GF. Guess WHO?..... :wink:

Kabhi woh narkhrili hai tau kabhi gussay ki taiz
Kabhi woh pyari hai tau kabhi aag say bhi taiz...

Kabhi ulti sehdi baatain ker kay hansa deti hai
tau kabhi unhi baataon peh dant bhi perwa deti hai

Manna kay hai woh humse bari
per phir bhi lagti hai aik choti si pariiii  :Smile:  

Jantay hue bhi kerti hai tang...
baaz nahin ati woh kissi bhi pal...

abb tau ho gaye rastay alag
manzalein juda

lakin rehti hai phir bhi humaray dil mein (Allah kee pannahhh)  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Guess whoooo?

Miss love also known as Nina KHan.....................................!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm.... :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm.... :thinking;

----------


## NInA

> Hmm.... :thinking;


itna tau mat socho dear :blush: kuch bolo bhi. Mujhse baari hain :blush:

----------


## NInA

> Hmm.... :thinking;


itna tau mat socho dear :blush: kuch bolo bhi. Mujhse baari hain :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm...it is Ash or?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm...it is Ash or?

----------


## NInA

> Hmm...it is Ash or?


Naaa.....It's my shweety Kainaat!  :Smile:  

Thx for guessin anyway sis!  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

> Hmm...it is Ash or?


Naaa.....It's my shweety Kainaat!  :Smile:  

Thx for guessin anyway sis!  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaaaaan! :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaaaaan! :mrgreen:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 5:58 pm
> 
> Hmm...it is Ash or?
> 
> 
> Naaa.....It's my shweety Kainaat!  
> 
> Thx for guessin anyway sis!


awww thanks my dear  :Smile:  

but woh kuch sad nahin  :Frown:  






> abb tau ho gaye rastay alag 
> manzalein juda


 :duno;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 5:58 pm
> 
> Hmm...it is Ash or?
> 
> 
> Naaa.....It's my shweety Kainaat!  
> 
> Thx for guessin anyway sis!


awww thanks my dear  :Smile:  

but woh kuch sad nahin  :Frown:  






> abb tau ho gaye rastay alag 
> manzalein juda


 :duno;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 5:59 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 5:58 pm
> 
> ...


 :blush: 

aww nahin na :blush: samjha kero na :smacK:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 5:59 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 5:58 pm
> 
> ...


 :blush: 

aww nahin na :blush: samjha kero na :smacK:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Nov 13, 2005 7:17 pm
> 
> well love wave kuch nahi hoota  Sirf loogh aap say time paas kerte hain,chahe Letters hoon ya SMS ke through 
> 
> 
> Awwww poor u  
> 
> Na larke flirt karte phone aur sms kar ke na unke saath yeh hota :mrgreen:


kya Sooraj Chamakna chord saakta hea?
Kya Chand nikalna bhool saktta hea???
kya manni flirt kerna Chord saktta hea :P :P

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Nov 13, 2005 7:17 pm
> 
> well love wave kuch nahi hoota  Sirf loogh aap say time paas kerte hain,chahe Letters hoon ya SMS ke through 
> 
> 
> Awwww poor u  
> 
> Na larke flirt karte phone aur sms kar ke na unke saath yeh hota :mrgreen:


kya Sooraj Chamakna chord saakta hea?
Kya Chand nikalna bhool saktta hea???
kya manni flirt kerna Chord saktta hea :P :P

----------


## NInA

Ya right!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ahh samjhao koi kissi ko  :Stick Out Tongue: 

messing manni!

----------


## NInA

Ya right!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ahh samjhao koi kissi ko  :Stick Out Tongue: 

messing manni!

----------


## manni9

lol kyun kuch wrong kehdiya kay :P

----------


## manni9

lol kyun kuch wrong kehdiya kay :P

----------


## NInA

yeh tau tumhein aur tumharay brain cells ko pata ho ga :P

----------


## NInA

yeh tau tumhein aur tumharay brain cells ko pata ho ga :P

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 2:53 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Nov 13, 2005 7:17 pm
> 
> ...


To larkiyan bhi aapka yeh haal na karti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 2:53 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Nov 13, 2005 7:17 pm
> 
> ...


To larkiyan bhi aapka yeh haal na karti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

Nina aur chahiyen lol

----------


## Sporadic

Nina aur chahiyen lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Lolz

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 9:19 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 2:53 pm
> 
> ...


Cheer ki 1 din ki zindigi Geedard ki 100 sala zindigi say behtar hea  :Wink:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 9:19 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Mon Nov 14, 2005 2:53 pm
> 
> ...


Cheer ki 1 din ki zindigi Geedard ki 100 sala zindigi say behtar hea  :Wink:

----------


## palwasha

mera luv letter khaha hai dosto

----------


## Sporadic

lol likho gi tou milay ga na.
So plz write ur one

----------


## NInA

*Hiya Faisal Dearest :blush: 

First and foremost, i'll not call ya "bro" anymore :blush: ....

writting u a love letter sho..will call ya "faisal" only :blush: 

hummm....abb kya kahoon appko :blush: mujhe bohat sharam aing :blush: 

abhi yaad kya app aur online a gaye app :blush: .....i'll not write abt our interestin chats and pms here...but of course.....u the best when it comes to talk :blush: 

i hope u think the same, faisal :blush: 

Sometimes you are funny and sometimes just like a bunny :blush: 
Sometimes u are bizzi and sometimes cra(y)zzi :blush:

Somtimes u are serious and sometimes mysterious :blush: 

that's u....and only u :blush: lol

ishhh....abhi k liye itna hi :blush: 

Loads of Love,

NInA - Miss Love :blush:*

----------


## Sporadic

Hai Dear Nina

I am rolling with laugh to read your love letter :rolling;

Lolz yeh tou aap ka pyar hai jo aap itni respect daiti ho mujhay aur yeh k aap nay mujhay yaad kiya aur main online hogaya.

Ab itni tareef meri ki hai tou kiun na main bhi aik aadh tareef aap ki kardoon.

Lolz you r sho shweet and loving and caring. Mairay saath hi nahi aap sub k saath bohat achi ho.

One thing I like about you is you are very much straight forward. Kissi ki baat buri lagi tou forun moon pay day mari, wazan nahi rakha, that is very much daring.

As far as I concern, I love to chat with you and reply your PMs.

Aik baat aur insaan agar khud acha ho tou usay sari dumoya achi lagti hai. Aap khud bohat achi ho lolz is liye aap ko sub achay lagtay hai.

Meri dua hai k aap ko duniya ki har khushi naseed ho

With love 
Faisal

----------


## Qambar

wow interesting love letters  :Big Grin: 
kahin pyar aur kahin duain and kahin lots of fun.
I think aisa hona chahiye. Best wishes for both of you :up;

----------


## NInA

Hello Once Again, Faisal :blush: 

Awww thanko so much for a lovely 2Love Letter" :givefl; 

Here i go again!  :Big Grin: 

well, if i've mention what i like abt u n what i don't...then...

First of all, u are bery caring and friendly p-e-r-s-o-n :givefl; :wink: ....and you really gives respect a lot to u'r dear ones. Abb take a example of 'U' and 'Endurer'...itnay close buddies kay no1 can separate ya apart. :givefl; soooooooooo shweeeeeeeeeeeeet! :givefl; :mrgreen: 

2nd of all....u are bery friendly and DearinG towards me :blush: hyeeeeeeeeeee..always enjoy chattin and sharing with ya different expereinces :blush: 

Fanx for being sho caring and friendly :hug1: 

Loads of love and wishes...

NInA :blush:

----------


## NInA

*censered*

----------


## manni9

Mujhe likhna hi nahi aata  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awwwwwww :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sporadic

lolz wait jals hi aaye ga

----------


## Sporadic

Hello Dear Nina

Thanx for such a lovely love letter, and praising me so much.

Nina main nay pehlay bhi aap ko bataya tha k jo banda khud acha hota hai ussay doosray achay lagtay hain. Tum khud bari shweet aur nice ho.

Ab tumhari tareef main kia karoon, kabhi tum shaitan  :Embarrassment:  ho tou kabhi masoom, kabhi natkhat :P ho tou kabhi chulbali, kabhi aik hamdard dost  :Big Grin:  ho, tou kabhi piyari si behan. 

In short you are very much shweet, woh sub khoobiyan jo kissi aik sincere dost main honi chahiye woh sub tum main hain. 

I have got a nice freind cum younger sister in you

With Love  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
Faisal

----------


## Kainaat

bare love letters likhe ja rahe hain miss love :wink:

----------


## NInA

Adeel.....mera love letter perha?

----------


## Endurer

abhi tak nahi perha, ajj raat perh ker reply kar doon ga  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Daikhtay hain  :Smile: ...mail ka tau 2 weeks say kya nahin  :Frown: (

----------


## Endurer

sweetie mein msn per nahi jata, use the gmail one or GTalk for that matter.

----------


## NInA

:S ....kyun..msn per aow na :S...misshin ya :S

----------


## Endurer

never  :Smile:  GMail use ker lo, ya neeche twist k chat box mein ajao, or the chatroom link up there, jahan b ana ho yahan post ker ke bata dena mein wahan a jaon ga.

----------


## NInA

why not over msn ? :=)

----------


## Endurer

menen linux red hat 9 per shift ker lia hai OS ko, msn nahi support kerta is lie.

----------


## NInA

ok sweetie

----------


## Roshni

> bare love letters likhe ja rahe hain miss love  :wink:


:rolling;  kaun miss love again? :think3;
:rolling; 

 love letters hmm bohat dilchasp topic hai :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Wed Nov 30, 2005 3:02 am
> 
> bare love letters likhe ja rahe hain miss love  :wink:
> 
> 
> :rolling;   kaun miss love again? :think3;
> :rolling; 
> 
>  love letters hmm bohat dilchasp topic hai :ye;


Nina aur koun, end mein hamesha miss love likhti hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Wed Nov 30, 2005 3:02 am
> 
> bare love letters likhe ja rahe hain miss love  :wink:
> 
> 
> :rolling;   kaun miss love again? :think3;
> :rolling; 
> 
>  love letters hmm bohat dilchasp topic hai :ye;


just topic dilchasp hai ya love letters bhi dilchasp hain, jo yahan likhay gaye hain lolz

----------


## NInA

awwwwwww thxoo sooooooooo much faisal...  :Embarrassment: ops: abb mein aur kia likhoon  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 11:19 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Wed Nov 30, 2005 3:02 am
> 
> ...


both Sporadic :ye;

----------


## Sporadic

> awwwwwww thxoo sooooooooo much faisal... ops: abb mein aur kia likhoon ops:


Jo marzi likho lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 12:51 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 11:19 am
> 
> ...


Tou aik aap bhi post karo

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 5:20 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 12:51 am
> 
> ...


i would love to post one, but the problem is then it wouldn't be a "love" letter, it would be more like a threatening note or something :cooldance;

----------


## Sporadic

go ahead jaisa bhi hai 
make a try lolz

----------


## Roshni

> go ahead jaisa bhi hai 
> make a try lolz


to whom should i write? aap batao :ye;

----------


## Sporadic

jis ko aap chaho, it could be a female also lolz

----------


## Roshni

hmm female lets c

----------


## Sporadic

so waiting for urs chat patta threatning love letters lolz

----------


## Roshni

uhhanh keep waiting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

ok lolz

----------


## Roshni

yes yes yes

----------


## Sporadic

:Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 11:37 pm
> 
> go ahead jaisa bhi hai 
> make a try lolz
> 
> 
> to whom should i write? aap batao :ye;


Ager aap mujhe 1 letter post karin gi tou i won't mind.

lol lol lol  :lol:

----------


## Endurer

> Dearest Adeelooo jaan :hug1:  ops: 
> 
> First and foremost....Love ya buddyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1: Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuha ops: *cundt resist* all others....'close ur eyes'
> 
>  :hug1:  :hug1:  :hug1: 
> 
> Thanks for being...straight fwd, nice, helpful, loyal, open, lovely, sucha darling, honest, friendly, funny, outstanding, outta this world :hug1:  :hug1: 
> 
> Thanks for sharing shoooooooo much with me :hug1: 
> ...


thank you sis  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 11:39 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 11:37 pm
> 
> ...


hanh u can expect a threatening letter from me but khair, why would i waste my time for you watever :P  :combat;

----------


## manni9

awww it was harsh  :Big Grin: 
essi bhi kya ghallati sarzad ho gai mujh say  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

ghalti nahi ghaltiyaan :ye;

----------


## manni9

lol kyun main nay kay aap ki behnsain(cows) churai hain kya,ya kheeton main aag laga di thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

Q aap ye kaam bhi karte hain? :combat;

----------


## manni9

nahi tou kis nay kaha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

abhi to aap ne kaha ke aap ne meri cows churaee hain or khait main aag lagae hai :ye;

----------


## manni9

lagtta hea tumhe bhi Faisal jee ki tarah Humor classes lena pardain gi,admission ke liye apply kerdo,next semes ter main sikhadoon ga,wo bhi free  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

main free main bhi aap se classes nahi lungi :combat;

----------


## manni9

kyun, lagtta hea aap ko aage bard ne ka koi shookh nahi hea :P

----------


## Roshni

jee nahi aage barne ka shauk hai magar baat ye hai ke aap jaise cheater, teacher nahi hosakte. :combat;

----------


## manni9

hum jese teacher hi tou aage bardhate hain ,werna tum jese bache saari life bethe reh jao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

kisne kaha main bethi rehti hun, main chalti phirti or sab wo kaam karti hun jo aap jaise bachay karte :ye;

----------


## manni9

chaabi say chaltti hain ya solar energy say  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

jis se aap chaltay hain i.e, sarcasm.

----------


## manni9

me tou Diesal Engine hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

is main koi shak nahi

----------


## manni9

lekin tum tou chaabi say chullti ho baar baar chabi bharna pardti hea :P

----------


## Sporadic

> lagtta hea tumhe bhi Faisal jee ki tarah Humor classes lena pardain gi,admission ke liye apply kerdo,next semes ter main sikhadoon ga,wo bhi free


Nahi bhai mujhay koi shoq nahi hai miraasi ban nay ka, yeh aap ka kaam hai, aap ko hi shoba daita hai, lagay raho manni, paki stage dramas main aap ki zaroorat hai, apply kardo :P

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Dec 04, 2005 1:38 pm
> 
> lagtta hea tumhe bhi Faisal jee ki tarah Humor classes lena pardain gi,admission ke liye apply kerdo,next semes ter main sikhadoon ga,wo bhi free 
> 
> 
> Nahi bhai mujhay koi shoq nahi hai miraasi ban nay ka, yeh aap ka kaam hai, aap ko hi shoba daita hai, lagay raho manni, paki stage dramas main aap ki zaroorat hai, apply kardo :P


yaara yeh dunya hi 1 stge hea.Kher Pakistani filmon ko Villanes ki bhi zaroorat hea,apply kiya abhi taak ya nahi :P :P

----------


## Sporadic

nahi lolz villian bhi nahi main ban sakta, woh bhi ban nay k liye Miraasi hona parta hai, jo k main hoon nahi, aap best raho gay. Screen test daido, pahlay hi take main select hojayo gay,

----------


## manni9

lol lol,kerwaya tha Shezade ka role dediya tha Subash Gai nay :P

----------


## Sporadic

lolz tumhay subash Ghai k paas nahi, Saeed Noor k paas jana chahiyar tha, woh aaj kal shafqat cheema ko replace karnay k chakkar main hai, tum usk kaam aa saktay ho

----------


## Kainaat

Haan kyounke Shafqat Cheema ne tang a kar khudh film produce ki hai, jiska hero woh khudh hoga :rolling;

----------


## Qambar

Aur heroine kernani churail :rolling;

----------


## manni9

aur villane Faisal :P

----------


## Sporadic

@manni9 Chalo theek hai, Manni baat karwao meri us say
main zaroor villian ka character karoon ga agar abla naari(bechari larki) ka character tum karo tou lolz. main tumhay uttha kar lai jaaoon ga. theek hai.  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> @manni9 Chalo theek hai, Manni baat karwao meri us say
> main zaroor villian ka character karoon ga agar abla naari(bechari larki) ka character tum karo tou lolz. main tumhay uttha kar lai jaaoon ga. theek hai.


Aap Manni ko utah kar le jaoghe :rolling;

Issi liye hamari films pitt jaati hain, kyounke so called "abla Naari" Maani jaisi hoti hain, jaise ke Saima aur Anjuman :rolling;

----------


## syeda

lolzzzzzzz kainat

manni to harjaga aik hi apni ramkahani likhteh hein..lol

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Dec 06, 2005 8:57 am
> 
> @manni9 Chalo theek hai, Manni baat karwao meri us say
> main zaroor villian ka character karoon ga agar abla naari(bechari larki) ka character tum karo tou lolz. main tumhay uttha kar lai jaaoon ga. theek hai. 
> 
> 
> Aap Manni ko utah kar le jaoghe :rolling;
> 
> Issi liye hamari films pitt jaati hain, kyounke so called "abla Naari" Maani jaisi hoti hain, jaise ke Saima aur Anjuman :rolling;


tou aur kia sobia so called abla naari bhains jitni motti hoti hai, bechara utthanay wala bhi kitni baar girta hoga :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Tue Dec 06, 2005 1:28 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Dec 06, 2005 8:57 am
> 
> ...


are u sure ke aik baar girne ke baad woh uthta bhi hai, ab bains ke neeche aaya hai, mujhe nahin lagta phir uthta hoga, aik baar girhna hi kafi hai :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

is baat ka yaqeen say main kuch nahi kahsakta, might possible unko agla saaans bhi na aata ho :rolling;

----------


## manni9

tch tch tch mujhe tum say yeh umeed nahi thi faisal,tum Ablla Nari ko utha ker le jao ge tch tch tch  :Frown: 
BTW SIS WHAT DO U MEAN BY ABBLA NARIES RE LIKE MANNI :x 
lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> tch tch tch mujhe tum say yeh umeed nahi thi faisal,tum Ablla Nari ko utha ker le jao ge tch tch tch 
> BTW SIS WHAT DO U MEAN BY ABBLA NARIES RE LIKE MANNI :x 
> lol



Faisal bhai ne kaha tha tum abla naari banoge movie mein :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

tou aur kia maani kitni achi aur khoobsoorat but thodi si baddhi abla naari hogi, aur bachao bachao ki awazain laga rahi hogi aur main (villan) is ko ghoray per uttha kar lay ja raha hoonga.

What a typical flop scene of the Pakistani movies :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

> tou aur kia maani kitni achi aur khoobsoorat but thodi si baddhi abla naari hogi, aur bachao bachao ki awazain laga rahi hogi aur main (villan) is ko ghoray per uttha kar lay ja raha hoonga.
> 
> What a typical flop scene of the Pakistani movies :rolling;


So true :rolling;

and :rolling @ thori bari abla naari :rolling;

Maani ab samjh mein aaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

no :x
lol

----------


## Sporadic

YOU ARE DUFFER MANNI

----------


## manni9

me no  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bilal678

letters written dipped in all seasons

----------


## Kainaat

> no :x
> lol


Big YES :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeh meri taraf se eik LOVE LETTER  :Big Grin:  

 My dear FAIR and LOVELY (ek chand ka tukda), You are my TVS SCOOTY(first love) and my AIWA (pure passion ). I always BPL (believe in the best) and you are SANSUI( better than the best ). You are DOMINO'S PIZZA (delivering a million smiles ) for me.This is a COLGATE ENERGY GEL (seriously fresh ) feeling for me. I want you to be my life partner but I think you are worried about your father who is KAWASAKI BAJAJ CALIBER (the unshakable) and my father who is CEAT (born tough), but don't worry as I am also FORD ICON (The josh machine ) and rest of our family members are pretty KELVINATORS (the coolest ones). If our fathers say no, we will run away and marry, and PHILIPS (let's make things better). 

They will feel MIRINDA (zor ka jhatka dhire se lage ) but I believe in COCA-COLA (jo chahe ho jaye). Trust in God who's always NOKIA (connecting people) who love each other. And do not forget that we are WILLS ( made for each other ). Now that HYUNDAI (we are listening) the song of love, you must know that love is DAIRY MILK (real taste of life ), SATYAM ONLINE (fun fast easy) and PARX (always comfortable). So never forget me. Ok bye! 

I wrote little but actually PEPSI ( yeh dil mange more )!!. 


Yours 
LG (digitally yours).

----------


## Kainaat

wah kya love letter hai :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hena 8-)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

aur kya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera sabse alag love letter hai :ang9:

----------


## indian

:up;

----------


## Sporadic

GR8 Naila, AB MAIN BHI KAHOON GA K

PEPSI(Yeh dil mangay more)
PEPSI
PEPSI

VERY NICE

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Dil mange more ..................

----------


## pd2005

LOVE LATTERS.......... INTRESTING >>>>>>>>>>> 
MOST OF PEOPLE JUST SEND LOVE LATTER - LOVE

----------


## NInA

ABB KOI ZARA OFF TOPIC HO...MEIN ADMIN KO KAAN SAY PAKER K BULAOON GI. MODSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :evil: 

MARE LOVE LETTERS KI KOI QADAR HI NAHIN. ADEEL KO TAU MEIN THEAK KER LOON GI ZARA TORA TIME DAY MUJHE :evil: 

JALDI SAY MUJHE LETTERS CHAHYE ..LOVE LETTERS ISS TOPIC MEIN ...WERNA :evil: :blush: 

OK OK..BASH :blush:

----------


## Sporadic

Threatening NINA :x
 :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:whistle;

----------


## Sporadic

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

No more love letters?

btw kissi ko yahaan punishment milli thi love letters likhne kee...anywayz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Alright back ...

Topic reloaded..

App yeh topic daikh kay tora haraan ho rahe ho gae kay love letters kahaan hain ...

Per love letters hain  :Wink:  aggay browse ker kay daikhein ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Acha tau ager sharam aa rahi hai tau this topic is not for u  :Big Grin: 

Mein shuru keroon gi kuch time lagge ga  :Wink: 

Start now :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine apna love letter de to dia tha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Kab  :Embarrassment:  dobara likho :d

----------


## Miss_Sweet

My dear FAIR and LOVELY (ek chand ka tukda), You are my TVS SCOOTY(first love) and my AIWA (pure passion ). I always BPL (believe in the best) and you are SANSUI( better than the best ). You are DOMINO'S PIZZA (delivering a million smiles ) for me.This is a COLGATE ENERGY GEL (seriously fresh ) feeling for me. I want you to be my life partner but I think you are worried about your father who is KAWASAKI BAJAJ CALIBER (the unshakable) and my father who is CEAT (born tough), but don't worry as I am also FORD ICON (The josh machine ) and rest of our family members are pretty KELVINATORS (the coolest ones). If our fathers say no, we will run away and marry, and PHILIPS (let's make things better).

They will feel MIRINDA (zor ka jhatka dhire se lage ) but I believe in COCA-COLA (jo chahe ho jaye). Trust in God who's always NOKIA (connecting people) who love each other. And do not forget that we are WILLS ( made for each other ). Now that HYUNDAI (we are listening) the song of love, you must know that love is DAIRY MILK (real taste of life ), SATYAM ONLINE (fun fast easy) and PARX (always comfortable). So never forget me. Ok bye!

I wrote little but actually PEPSI ( yeh dil mange more )!!.


Yours
LG (digitally yours).

----------


## villies

heheheh wat a digital love letter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Alright back ...
> 
> Topic reloaded..
> 
> App yeh topic daikh kay tora haraan ho rahe ho gae kay love letters kahaan hain ...
> 
> Per love letters hain  aggay browse ker kay daikhein ... 
> 
> Acha tau ager sharam aa rahi hai tau this topic is not for u 
> ...


Wow wat a pleasant surprise, NinA is Back(Hello Nina, how are you), with her most famous topic love letters. 

Thats great, so guyzz, share your lovely love letter here, I will share ma love letter soon.
 :Smile: 

ab aayega mazza

----------


## NInA

lolzzzzzzzzzzz good one missh shweet..

thanks for welcoming me bk Faisal bhai,..

yar inna acha topic hai but nobody dares to step in :@ cooooooookie need u here man  :Frown:  help out!  :Big Grin:  show some LOVE ppl :P

----------


## Diya84

Hummmmmmmmmmmm bt aajkal tu sms ka zamana hai... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

